# Guess 1800 Circa 8 Hours French Made ?



## epic booka (Apr 13, 2013)

"made in france"

"RASF" those letters in no particular order

"eight hours"

Would love to know what im dealing with here and a rough price estimate??


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Difficult to tell from those photos (is the movement behind glass or perspex?), but...

I suspect it says 8 JOURS, not HOURS? In which case it's an 8-day movement.

R/S stands for Retard/Slow and A/F for Avance/Fast either side of the regulator lever (in French and English)

I suspect it's not as early as you think if it's a keyless winder - not developed before the mid 19th century.

I'm sure more expert opinions will be along later. :buba:


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

well its missing both the min and sec hands , looks like the sec hand pivot has broken off , we dont do valuations here so best thing to do is put it on ebay, it might pay for a fish supper.


----------

